

Chrrp - Your Stripe Pager - roycehaynes
http://chrrp.io/

======
roycehaynes
Royce here, one of the devs. This is a super simple app that basically helps
with one question: How many customers and how much money have I gained to
date? We're using Stripe for the data. Enjoy!

~~~
jmduke
Awesome job -- as a dev who uses Stripe, this looks great and I'll probably
purchase it regardless of the below answers.

A few questions/comments:

1\. Is it a flat $1.99? Is there IAP? Why isn't this on the splash page?

2\. A demo video -- even a simple, short one -- would be great.

3\. Is there a level of granularity available? I.E. I'd love to get 'paged'
(push notified) when a customer cancels a subscription or a card is denied,
but not necessarily every time there's a successful charge.

~~~
roycehaynes
jmduke - I was just reading your blog post re: pandas and pitchfork. Anyway,

1\. Flat and no IAP (In-app purchases). No reason why the price isn't on the
splash page.

2\. In the future, a demo video may make sense. The app is pretty simple for
its first release.

3\. We're planning to add more notifications (i.e., cancelled subscriptions)
and stats to go along with stuff that goes on with your business.

Great questions/suggestions.

